# Can Hash be Made from Bud?



## HotelCalifornia420 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm about to make Bubble Hash for the first time.  I ordered my bags a few days ago, and my flowering plants will be ready to harvest in about 3 weeks.  I'm really looking forward to it.

I was wondering: can popcorn buds be ground and used to make hash?

If so, could all the buds be ground and used to make hash?

I'm just curious...

Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes they can.  I often have small buds in with my trim when making hash.  You will love how easy bubble hash is to make.


----------



## sopappy (Sep 5, 2015)

HotelCalifornia420 said:


> I'm about to make Bubble Hash for the first time.  I ordered my bags a few days ago, and my flowering plants will be ready to harvest in about 3 weeks.  I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> I was wondering: can popcorn buds be ground and used to make hash?
> 
> ...



 That has GOT to be the absolute worst song I have ever heard for 
 generating ear worms. I'm sure you're a great fella and all but I'm going to have to 
block you (amicably), I'll be singing that damn song all day now!


----------



## sopappy (Sep 5, 2015)

HotelCalifornia420 said:


> I'm about to make Bubble Hash for the first time.  I ordered my bags a few days ago, and my flowering plants will be ready to harvest in about 3 weeks.  I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> I was wondering: can popcorn buds be ground and used to make hash?
> 
> ...



 applesolutely, there are 'hash strain plants' grown for just such a purpose. 
I also found making bubble hash made the trimming SO much easier 
  the popcorn and fluff needn't be trimmed at all and you don't have to be careful as mistakes just improve your hash


----------



## sopappy (Sep 11, 2015)

oh damn, that earworm again..... hey HC420, I thought of you today when ordering seeds. Nobody here will tell me where I can get Satori seeds so I went for Azura something AND A HASH PLANT. I'll let you know when I plant the hash!


----------



## sopappy (Sep 11, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes they can.  I often have small buds in with my trim when making hash.  You will love how easy bubble hash is to make.



I spent ALL morning harvesting FOUR lousy plants. I'll be lucky if I get an ounce. They were Pythium survivors I pulled from the buckets and planted in some crappy old earth. I also tried calendrebra (sic????) training and boy, did that bomb. In flower, branches shot out everywhere, tons of fluff and barely started buds... THANK GAWD for bubble hash, I'd still be down there trying to trim that tedious mess. I just chopped up branches and looking forward to some excellent hash


----------



## sopappy (Sep 11, 2015)

I wonder what the record is for continuous posts by the same poster.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 11, 2015)

I'll break your streak there pappy.


----------



## sopappy (Sep 12, 2015)

yarddog said:


> I'll break your streak there pappy.



thank you, somebody had to do it


----------

